# rhodium recovery from pgm powder



## Inter Refiner (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello, this is my first post on this forum, I have learned a lot from the forum and the experience of the members.
I had some pgm powder that I collected from catalytic converters through smelting in an induction furnace. I put the metals into a solution using the HCl/H2O2 method. I used 20 ml for each pgm gram. I precipitated the yellow ammonium hexachloroplatinate using a saturated solution of ammonium chloride, I used about 2 grams NH4Cl to each pgm gram in order to precipitate platinum salt and to leave enough NH4Cl in the solution for the next step, then I generated chlorine gas and bubbled the solution with it to precipitate palladium salt and rhodium salt, my plan was to precipitate both palladium and rhodium salts and then dissolve the rhodium salt by ammonia, I would have my rhodium salt left. my question is: does chlorine gas precipitate the rhodium salt with palladium. if yes, will it be an ammonium hexachloro rhodate? what would be the color of the rhodium salt after washing it with ammonia? and how can I redissolve each one of the following salts: ammonium hexachloro platinate, ammonium hexachloropalladate, ammonium hexachlororhodate, and palladosamine chloride? I want to redissolve each salt separately to cement them with zinc then I will dissolve the remaining zinc with NaOH.
Thank you


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 15, 2020)

Can you share more about the smelting in an induction furnace. Temp, time, flux, power setting, frequency and crucible. 

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inter Refiner (Jun 15, 2020)

2000 degrees, medium frequency, graphite crucible


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 15, 2020)

No flux?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inter Refiner (Jun 15, 2020)

No flux needed


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 15, 2020)

And no collector metal?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inter Refiner (Jun 15, 2020)

No collector metal, high temp is enough to make the metallic content come together


----------



## rickzeien (Jun 15, 2020)

Inter Refiner said:


> no collector metal, the high temp is enough to make the metallic content come together.


Thank you for providing this information. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi (Jun 22, 2020)

Is method is profitable?


----------



## Inter Refiner (Jun 23, 2020)

Ravi said:


> Is method is profitable?


Too much energy consumption


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi (Jun 23, 2020)

U recover all peny value of metals from catalytic converter using this method


----------

